# No Calls from Lover :(



## leopold (Sep 11, 2011)

I’m in a relationship for the past one and half years, we have been friends for 6 years.
Recently she has gone to Europe for work purpose, ever since her stay there which has been for 6 months now, our fights have got only bigger, there have been many times when we decided to break up, but we couldn’t, cos we still love each the same, if not more.
But for the last 3 days, I have had a different problem. She left for a vocation to Spain. Just before leaving she said, I would be on international roaming so I can’t make any calls nor do you have to make any calls. She said the calls will be very costly. And she charged her mobile only for 10 Euros for 4 days.
I got angry immediately and we had a fight for half hour.
My point was why you don’t you charge you’re mobile with 20 or 30 Euros, when you have money to spend for Spain trip, why can’t you spend your money on me. And I also knew, her one time lunch in Spain would cost 10 Euros.
She said, I spoiled her trip even before it started and as usual, inconclusively we ended the fight, I compromised my feelings and said her good goodbye for her trip.
But there was one perk (deal) in this, that she would message me every night before sleep. And she has kept her promise.
She has gone with her girl friends! I don’t doubt her, I completely trust her! And I love her to core and she love me the same! That’s not the issue, but I fail to understand, how any person in love can just not talk to their loved ones for 4 to 5 days for a silly reason like “10 euros”.
This is the 3rd day and I’m struggling to cope with not talking to her, I want to talk to her so badly, but I can’t call her, this is hurting, im not able to do anything else, thinking of her and this is not the first time such a thing is happening, sometimes I resort to drinking to forget the pain.
And every time my phones rings or beeps for a msg, my heart beats goes up a notch expecting her ! but it never is her msg  !!!
When she’s back in 2 days, im sure we will have a fight about it, I will ask her “dint think of me even once to call me for a minute and talk ???” and her reply will be “I was always thinking about you, but dint I tell you already that we will not be talking for 4 days !!!”
I want suggestions and thought s of all you people, I want to understand if my understanding and expectation is right or wrong???
Please please pleaseeeeee chip in your comments, its very important for me. (even if its one sentence!)
Thank you all
Leopold.


----------



## looking4support (Sep 12, 2011)

I voted "yes" but then re-read the question. I don't think you are right to be angry with her. IMHO it sounds like you have some trust issues and you also need a hobby to keep your mind busy. 

If I were in your situation I would hope that my significant other would want to call me quite a bit, but having gone to live overseas for a while I know how crazy it can be just to get through the day in one piece. If she can't call you at her every waking moment, its probably nothing personal to you, she's just busy! 

If she's going on vacation she wants to have fun. She bought a card with the specific purpose of calling you, maybe she was just being conservative and if she ran out of minutes she would buy more on the trip. It doesn't sound like you gave her even a chance to explain herself.

I also know that if my husband did that to me, I probably wouldn't want to talk to him for 4 days either. It doesn't mean that I don't love him, just that he ruined my trip and I don't particularly have anything nice to say to him at the moment. I would wait until I calm down and then call to share with him how great my trip was.

I don't want to sound like I am berating you, but it seems like she is the object of your obsession. Back up and give her some room, after a while maybe she'll be the one sitting by the phone waiting for you to call.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It does get rather annoying though really, sometimes relationships just need space. I voted no, just let her be and give some space.


----------

